# Vampires. Too low to evangelize?



## ServantofGod (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been reading into the sanguine vampire culture and am really bugged by it. Are there any here who think that that is a lifestyle too low to evangelize?


----------



## turmeric (Jun 29, 2006)

They have believed a Satanic distortion of the Gospel. If you read Anne Rice's stuff, you will observe a corrupted Catholicism, the blood-exchange as a parody of the Mass. (She claims to have come back to Catholicism, BTW. It was discussed here earlier.)

No one is so low that God cannot save him/her. God delights to manifest His power by saving the vilest. Sometimes he passes over the "good" pagan to save the "wicked". I would be careful to avoid the bites of these folks, it can't be safe in this age of blood-borne illness.

God bless!

[Edited on 6-30-2006 by turmeric]

[Edited on 6-30-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> I have been reading into the sanguine vampire culture and am really bugged by it. Are there any here who think that that is a lifestyle too low to evangelize?



I should hope not. God calls all men everywhere to repent, Acts 17:30. That includes prostitutes, tax collectors and "vampires". 

"Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick". Matt 9:12


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 30, 2006)

Ian, I strongly echo the words of Meg and Chris in giving a definite "No" to your question. Rather than being "too low to evangelize," people most caught up in sinful, distorted desires and mindsets are the ones who most epitomize and illustrate sinful humanity's desperate _need_ to be evangelized.

In addition to Matthew 9:12 and the many NT references to and interactions with the tax collectors and prostitutes of the day (in some ways paralleling drug dealers and vampire types in our day), the entire biblical account of redemptive history and the nature of the Gospel and the new birth themselves points toward the desperate need to evangelize such people pointedly and fervently. Remember that it is not your persuasive power or catchy distinctive points that converts the soul, but rather the grace of the Holy Spirit giving the person a new heart through the simple but accurate presentation of the biblical Gospel.

Do you personally know many people that attach themselves to that lifestyle to great degrees?


----------

